# boosting fertility and tea



## littlelentils (Feb 15, 2007)

Which tea's boost fertility? I'm cutting out my daily green tea because everything I've read about it being linked to birth defects etc. I'm a tea addict so I need a safe and healthy fix!

Thanks!


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

Actually, I've always heard that green tea is great for fertility. It will give you crazy abundant EWCM. I drink a few cups a day and did get pregnant in August, though it was a blighted ovum.

Red Raspberry Leaf tea is good during the first part of your cycle, and I believe Red Clover is good during your whole cycle. There are other herbal teas that other people use, but these are the only ones I've used.

ETA: just did quick internet search and I see that green tea is suspected to block folic acid absorption, and a lack of folic acid may cause birth defects. If you limit your green tea intake to two cups per day and don't drink it for one hour after you take your folic acid, it's probably fine, but it's certainly safe while TTC.


----------

